# TTF Looped Tube Shooter from Beanflip



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Surprises are the best! Today I got a great one in the mail from Beanflip, a TTF-style looped tube shooter.

I'm thinking that Bean must've caught my little rant in this post about why I don't like regular outside the fork TTF shooters because he made one for me that totally addresses all the things I usually complain about with this type of slingshot.

Thanks a million, man! I'll be shooting this one a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Awesome sling!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice review. you made me want to try ttf.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

MJ,

Because I don't get band slap from TTF I couldn't understand why you were saying it was bad for you. I did an experiment recently that dovetailed with the issue of band slap in a TTF band set up.

*What I was noticing;* occasionally my bands would get a bruise spot near the pouch (incidentally never where they would tear) on them from hitting the inside tip corner of my small SS so I wondered if that was causing early breakage.

*The test; *3/8 ammo I used band sets made from the same latex for each of the following SS. On my small SS that can cause bruising and on my small SS with a modified wider opening (pics below).

*The discoveries; *

*1) *Now I know the band slap you are talking about. With the widened fork gap I was getting "the slap". The narrow fork was absorbing a lot of the energy when the band hit the inside edges of the fork yoke, hence less band slap.

Wide fork gap, 2 1/2 in.

Narrow gap, 1 9/16 in.

*2) *No longevity benefit by the wide fork gap. I even tested mounting the bands on the wide gap fork to pull to the inside of the forks so there was as little band to fork collision as possible.

*3) *Band slap was eliminated when using a different band set. The .04s with 3/8 have a lot of unused energy.

-With band slap, .04 3/4 to 1/2 at 7.0 inches tie to tie, even up to 7 1/2 tie to tie

-No band slap or negligible, .03 7/8 to 5/8 at 6.5 inches tie to tie


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

By the way.

My bad. I should have commented on the great gift and generosity of Beanflip (Mike). Looks like a terrific shooter.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Mike, the Bean really nailed that one Bud! Love the attachment style too.You is one lucky slinger!!!! :king:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol! Glad you like it man. I am always trying to lower my forks. That one was an experiment. It reminded me of watching you shoot. Was a bit afraid it might be to small for ya. I hope you get as much joy out of it as I did seeing your excitement. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hey Mike, the Bean really nailed that one Bud! Love the attachment style too.You is one lucky slinger!!!! :king:


Mr. Flatband ! It would be an honor to send you one. I would love one to be part of your collection!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope it helps you find inner peace MJ.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one bean! And one that helps you find inner peace.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice shooter Beanflip :thumbsup:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice shooter beanflip ! And mj your a very lucky man


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Such a beautiful slingshot!!!

Beanflip does an amazing job on that material. Very good!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I love that tube set up, never thought of mounting them like that,
I have a piece of poly I was gonna make a tube shooter with, nice work bean!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ..that is one beautiful slingshot. I just got one yesterday that I ordered from Bill Hays that is very similar. I haven't been able to shoot it yet, but I love the sight picture. TTF with tubes is a great way to shoot.

Beanflip...nice going, man! That is some fine work. It looks very comfortable and easy to shoot.

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a new tube set up for me too, but not for long! I think I'll be experimenting with that very soon.

Nice work!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a beauty, MJ. Congratulations. :king:

Beanflip is one of the most talented and enthusiastic members of this forum. He's also pretty modest and straightforward, qualities I like in a man. After all this time of admiring his skills, and enjoying his threads, I don't know why I havent asked him if he'd like to do a trade with me.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

really cool !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very impressive band attachment ! Looks like an update on old around the fork method we used in the old days. Congratulations!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is an awesome gift! So cool that Beanflip knew how to make you something that you could enjoy! Awesome!Such a great group of guys here.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't even believe how good this one shoots!

I've shot with it all of yesterday and today and it's really accurate for me.


----------

